# cpt code 21385 & 31256



## jocoffey (Jan 19, 2015)

Is it appropriate to bill cpt code 21385 and cpt code 31256 together.
The physician perform 21385 as the approach to get to the sinuses. Or
are these 2 codes bundled?    Thanks


----------



## nsteinhauser (Jan 20, 2015)

Not sure what you're asking.  There aren't any edits for the 21385 and 31256.  But you'd use the 21385 if the surgeon repaired a blowout fracture of the orbital floor; it wouldn't be a code to use to 'gain an approach to the sinuses' .. but maybe that's not what you're asking?  Can you post a scrubbed op note?  If you're looking for codes for a Caldwell Luc open maxillary sinusotomy, have you looked at 31030 and 31032?


----------

